# Multiple IP uplinks

## weedy

I've been trying to get this working the gentoo way but I've hit a brick wall. 

Right now i just have a buch of junk in /etc/init.d/local but I would like to get postup() working.

I found this http://geekscrap.com/2010/02/multiple-ip-uplinks-with-gentoo/ but it falls short with most of the ip route rules giving me Invalid argument.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## weedy

bump

----------

## thegeezer

http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html

----------

